# New Feature: Videos



## Tech Admin (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to announce that we are testing a new feature that allows you to upload videos to your posts. When you click the "Manage Attachments" button, you should see an option to upload a video. Here is a screenshot:



It is also located right under the message area when you are making a new post/thread.  If you add a video there, it will start uploading immediately.

I recommend starting with some small videos if possible. The current limit is 500MB for videos.

This is a new feature, and I expect there to be some bugs, so please do not hesitate posting problems that you may be having.

So to launch the first public video here, here you go:


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks, it looks good


----------

